# Where are you from? Map it! Now with FF's Frappr



## Osiris

Fishforum's Frappr, simply type in location, username and your set! A complete worldwide map to see where all the members are from, so come on and check it out! Very easy and cool to see!

FishForum's Frappr​


----------



## leveldrummer

hey thats awesome, im up, everyone needs too.


----------



## Christine

I did it too.


----------



## Georgia Peach

kewl! Added mine!


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Haaha thats so tight


----------



## Guest

i dont like how it gives out the exact town though...


----------



## Osiris

Anyone uncomfortable with it, can simply delete out their posting, if having problems with it, please drop me a pm.


----------



## wildtiger

I'm added too. I've noticed on other frapper maps, that Canadians seem to have some problems adding their names, so you might want to keep your ears open for any Canadians on the forum trying to add themselves.


----------



## Georgia Peach

hehhee, I can stalk all of you now.. LOL


----------



## rbishop1

Okay, I'm in there!


----------



## goodie

I'm in. We have this on Sportbikes.net too.


----------



## ALFA WOLF

i added myself plus several pics


----------



## fishfreaks

We're in


----------



## Niki2105

I wasnt able to add myself to the exact Place i live so i just chose the nearest city.... So far i think im the only Canadian on it.. lol ..


----------



## rywill

love it, im in


----------



## Shaggy

Ha Ha, I'm still the farthest west


----------



## Georgia Peach

love the pics everyone!


----------



## ALFA WOLF

woot farthest south and im in mexico to so ill beat all of u


----------



## Osiris

Hello, just for new member's, be sure to check out FishForum's Frappr! Map share with where your from, check out all the member's who've already joined! takes 3mins to do! Http://www.frappr.com/fishforums


----------



## RideIt

I'm on the map!! :mrgreen:


----------



## blor

wow...not much peeps in the west coast here


----------



## JandaSeve

I'm in... only see 3 ppl in PA.....


----------



## PapaBear6801

I'm in


----------



## dolphinkid

*Very kool :king: *


----------



## AshleytheGreat

i think i was kicked off frapper


----------



## Osiris

lol, when you load the page we have over 50 members on there, it will only load 50 flags on the map to assist in faster page loads, there's a little hyperlink says "show all markers" then your on there!


----------



## Ghetto

I'm in as well.


----------



## i have crabs

im from canada and it worked fine for me


----------



## pureplecs

I'm in! ~jamie


----------



## Guest

I'm in!!!!


----------



## blcknwitecuban

yay.... thats cool


----------



## PerculaClown

ive never noticed this thread before... but im on map now. Cool , im the farthest west.


----------



## robyn

yay, im added, but the map is still loading....grr!


----------



## Buggy

Shaggy help! It put my location but not my name. How can I fix it?


----------



## Osiris

I'll take a look at it


----------



## harif87

Buggy said:


> Shaggy help! It put my location but not my name. How can I fix it?


Youve erased your identity forever.






Or you can go to personal settings on frappr and look your maps that you belong to, there should be some settings there that you could tamper with.


----------



## Vinny

Heh, added.


----------



## mcdanielnc89

I'm on there


----------



## mesapod

yay im added


----------



## ikermalli

I'm from canada i had no problems, that's really cool


----------



## Stefaie

on it! haha michigan baby


----------



## Kyoberr

Mine's not exact, so I'm okay. Does one just have to click on the link, because I was a little confused. Mine was there for me, so I suppose it worked.

OH, jk, I get it.


----------



## Plecostomus

Am I seriously the only one who lives in the San Francisco bay area? Dang I feel unimportant. Kyoberr I couldn't see yours for some reason.


----------



## Dragonbeards

I added myself!


----------



## Kurtfr0

I think Im the only one who put there adress LOL!. Owell. I just hope there isn't any serial fish killers on this forum.


----------



## coyoteoverdose

is this still going because i clicked on the link and it isnt there


----------



## Againsthecurent

I'm added!


----------

